# How can I tell if I'm ovulating While nursing?



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

I have been nursing our third son for 11 mo and still no Cycle?? We want more babies but I cannot tell if I am ovulating? I thought I had no cycle and could not get preg, but yesterday my friend said that I could be cycling anyway. It is not a big deal and what happen happens, I enjoy not dealing with it!!







I nurse about every 2 hrs still during the day and 4-6hes at night. He eats some foods but still has a full nursing session after eating.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

You could do BBT, we do sympto thermal and I check cervical mucous and position in addition to temping.

Or you could use one of those super expensive POAS monitor things.

Liz


----------



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

I have one of thoes but I am not sure how to use it? I bought it a year and a half ago than we got preg before I got a chance to use it.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

For me, I can feel when I am ovulating. I'm going through something scary/interesting right now because I am "late" according to my first pp period. I am having a ton of CM and even some cramping, but no bleeding. I must be ovulating right now







They have OTC ovulation tests- little pee-on-a-stick things. I don't know how accurate they are but they're cheap, so it wouldn't hurt to try it out.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

which do you have the ovulator machine or the regular ovulation sticks?

the latter I can't help with.


----------



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

I thought they ment the temp thingy!LOL!! I do not know all the lingo here yet! I had a ton of CM for about 3-4 days one time each month for about three months. I thought something was wrong but I had no other symptoms. So was that supposed to be the peirod? Or was that ovulation?


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

MBTW:
That would be neither of the above I would say.

You can have a period without ovulating, but if you ovulate and don't have a period you're preggers. make sense?

Regardless, as your body ramps up for a return of fertility, your CM can do weird things.

I've had stretchy CM for weeks on end sometimes and eventually started taking b6 because of it to make it more normal.

HTH

Liz


----------

